# Ford Fusion full size HLCDS



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Doing a new set full size ES audio comp set in a 2010 Ford Fusion this week for a customer 
Anyone ever done a set in that car? Any issues? The driver side bcm looks like it's going to be close , 

Thanks an advance for replys


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

They fit like a glove ! 
Thanks for all the replies (kidding) 

One side is done 
Btw the new ES compneo sound amazing!!!! Awesome low end on them and good highs! Very smooth sounding and there small so they fit great. 

Hopefully I will get a set for me soon they really very good drivers although I don't know what the diaph material is


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pics when you're done  

Kelvin


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

What frequency are you crossing them at?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> What frequency are you crossing them at?


800hz +\- and two sets of Beyma 8g40s in from and back doors 

It mostly depends on how it tunes out


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

subwoofery said:


> Pics when you're done
> 
> Kelvin


Absolutely.

We're waiting for the other horn body to arrive . Than it will be on . But yes lots of pics


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

You all doing any voodoo stuffs with the midbass pairs? l-r or 1.5 type crossover stuffs?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> You all doing any voodoo stuffs with the midbass pairs? l-r or 1.5 type crossover stuffs?


Yes actually, going to run the rear set only to 250 in the front set to 1K or whatever it ends up being , and then of course will play with the Hipass on them and will have to discover what works good for that location and that specific car. Should be pretty good when it's done . The path leinght difference between front and rear is only 3" , so I should expect very good results having both of them playing the same band width.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice. Where is Wheat Ridge? I want to hear this thing when it is done.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> Nice. Where is Wheat Ridge? I want to hear this thing when it is done.


Colorado, west central Denver basicly


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I knew they would fit 

Horn is on its way tomorrow. 

High temp polyester is the material.




oabeieo said:


> They fit like a glove !
> Thanks for all the replies (kidding)
> 
> One side is done
> ...


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> I knew they would fit
> 
> Horn is on its way tomorrow.
> 
> High temp polyester is the material.


 thank you!


----------



## LDW3RD (Jun 11, 2006)

This sounds like something I want to see.:coolgleamA:


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah! Pics or it didn't happen ??! Just kidding. But seriously....................


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

funkalicious said:


> Yeah! Pics or it didn't happen ??! Just kidding. But seriously....................


We're stalled at the moment. The install is now being done by one of my installers and I'm over seeing the tuning and placement . 

The guy is having a dsp issue as well. It should be getting done in next couple weeks.


----------

